# site logo



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

when clicking the site logo (top left) it takes me to ttforum.co.uk .. ?? which gives me a "page cannot be displayed" page

deliberate mistake is it :wink: .. if admin are aware I apologise

ta


----------

